# Review: Datacolor SpyderX Elite Monitor Calibration Tool



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 6, 2019)

> A monitor calibration tool is something I’ve always recommended to photographers, from hobbyists to professionals. I’ve always been a bit taken aback by how many photographers I’ve run into over the years that don’t utilize a relatively inexpensive tool to get the most out of their monitors.
> *Full disclosure:* Datacolor sent me a SpyderX Elite for free and they have been an active sponsor of Canon Rumors over the years.
> *Fuller disclosure:* I am not a reviewer at the best of times, so this is an honest review of the feature(s) I use, and does not discuss every single feature available to you. I am not an expert on color science or printing. However, I do have eyes and matching my editing to third-party printing is very important to me.
> I have been using Datacolor calibrators since the Spyder2 and I have always been impressed by their software and the performance of the calibration tools. I have always purchased or accepted each new version since the Spyder2.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Ozarker (May 6, 2019)

This is probably something I should do.


----------



## miketcool (May 6, 2019)

Fun fact, if you hold down Option-Shift while adjusting screen brightness on the Mac, you can get smaller increments


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 6, 2019)

miketcool said:


> Fun fact, if you hold down Option-Shift while adjusting screen brightness on the Mac, you can get smaller increments



Well, I didn't know that, holy cow thank-you.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 6, 2019)

My friend, who knew a lot more than me when I reentered the hobby of photography spoke very negatively against these devices. As I came up to speed I rationalized that they made a lot of sense but it wasn't until I started using a second monitor that did match well at all, that I finally bought one. I'd never be without, now.

Jack


----------



## magarity (May 6, 2019)

A lot of the reviews on Amazon say to ditch the software it comes with and use the screen reader with a package called DisplayCAL. Is there anything to that advice?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 6, 2019)

magarity said:


> A lot of the reviews on Amazon say to ditch the software it comes with and use the screen reader with a package called DisplayCAL. Is there anything to that advice?



I've tried DisplayCAL out and it wasn't for me. I like how easy the Datacolor software is. Power users may prefer DisplayCAL though.


----------



## LDS (May 6, 2019)

magarity said:


> A lot of the reviews on Amazon say to ditch the software it comes with and use the screen reader with a package called DisplayCAL. Is there anything to that advice?



Ignore them. If your monitor supports hardware calibration, use the monitor tools. Otherwise use the software that comes with the device. If you buy one of the versions where the software is too limited, maybe (maybe) DisplayCAL could help.


----------



## slclick (May 6, 2019)

'supports hardware calibration' is key I have found!


----------



## gmon750 (May 7, 2019)

I use Spyder every month and its a must-have in my quiver of photography tools. If you're not calibrating your monitor, then you're not serious about photography in my opinion.


----------



## Jethro (May 7, 2019)

I'm now interested - how often do you actually need to redo the calibration? What would happen in (for eg) the course of a month that would change the calibration? I'm also interested in the effect that the level of light in the room has - I take it from the review that you need to pretty carefully mange ambient light during the calibration process, but presumably the amount (and temperature) of the light you use would have an effect on your perception of colour on the monitor?


----------



## bbb34 (May 7, 2019)

Unfortunately no Linux support.


----------



## LDS (May 7, 2019)

Jethro said:


> how often do you actually need to redo the calibration?



Depends on your requirements. It can go from every week for critical work to longer periods. Usually every month is good enough. What may change is the ageing of the display components, and other environmental changes that can lead to slightly different behaviors. You may only see small changes, or no changes at all, between calibrations.

Ambient light is important, and some calibration devices can take it into account as well, and help you find the right amount of ambient light and monitor brightness.

Not only its brightness and temperature, but also its CRI is very important (especiall now that in many countries many types of incandescent lamps can't be sold any longer). Walls and other nearby large objects can influence the ambient light color too.


----------



## LDS (May 7, 2019)

bbb34 said:


> Unfortunately no Linux support.



DisplayCAL will work for Linux. Still, Linux CMS is less mature than macOS and Windows. And many photo printers aren't even supported (but buying TurboPrint drivers).


----------



## bbb34 (May 7, 2019)

I


LDS said:


> DisplayCAL will work for Linux. Still, Linux CMS is less mature than macOS and Windows. And many photo printers aren't even supported (but buying TurboPrint drivers).



Indeed, SpyderX is listed as supported by DisplayCAL. Thanks! 

Let's not discuss the maturity of Windows, please.


----------



## gmon750 (May 7, 2019)

Jethro said:


> I'm now interested - how often do you actually need to redo the calibration? What would happen in (for eg) the course of a month that would change the calibration? I'm also interested in the effect that the level of light in the room has - I take it from the review that you need to pretty carefully mange ambient light during the calibration process, but presumably the amount (and temperature) of the light you use would have an effect on your perception of colour on the monitor?



Monitors do go dim over time. It's not much, but enough to affect the color temperature and hence, your photos. 

The room I do my photography work in has one small window which I keep the drapes closed most of the time and one single ceiling lamp that is not reflected anywhere on the monitor. This room is ideal as it is the same ambient late day or night so it's consistent. So the brightness on my monitor never changes.

I can say by experience that in my earlier days, getting photos back from a print lab was always stressful because I never really knew how the colors would look compared to what I saw on my monitor. I had a few prints I had to reject because of this. The first time I calibrated my monitor was a moment of enlightenment. I never knew how off my monitor really was until after it was configured. I do a lot of semi-pro underwater photography for clients and have expensive prints done. Calibration is an absolute must when dealing with prints that can cost several hundred dollars.

I recalibrate my monitor every month. To each their own. I have the Spyder Pro, but am considering upgrading to this new one if only because of the 2-minute calibration time. Mine takes about 15 minutes to do and I have two monitors so it's some time to do it.


----------



## DWalla (May 8, 2019)

magarity said:


> A lot of the reviews on Amazon say to ditch the software it comes with and use the screen reader with a package called DisplayCAL. Is there anything to that advice?



I'd definitely go with DisplayCal... I compared profiles and color accuracy between the native Spyder color tools and DisplayCal, and DisplayCal was considerably more accurate.


----------



## Offline (May 10, 2019)

I'd be careful of the use of the word: colorimeter

For a brief look at the hardware involved and to avoid misconceptions, have a look here:




__





What is a Colorimeter? (with pictures)


A colorimeter is a light-sensitive instrument for measuring how much color is absorbed by an object or material. Colorimeters can...




www.wisegeek.com


----------



## miketcool (May 14, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Well, I didn't know that, holy cow thank-you.



You're super welcome! I specifically learned about that feature when having to color calibrate Mac displays in a video-editing lab, long long ago. It works with the volume keys as well!


----------



## Freddell (May 19, 2019)

What you should know and I wish I did before purchasing..









Will there be SpyderX Support? | DisplayCAL


Datacolor has released SpyderX on 2019 Feb 11, when will there be DisplayCAL support for it? Would love to know, thanks.



hub.displaycal.net






CIE DELTA E 2000SpyderX vs i1D3Spyder5 vs SpyderXSpyder5 vs i1D3Totalpeak = 2.009, avg = 0.717peak = 6.851, avg = 1.301peak = 8.147, avg = 1.378Worst 10%peak = 2.009, avg = 1.418peak = 6.851, avg = 3.315peak = 8.147, avg = 3.938Best 90%peak = 1.196, avg = 0.641peak = 2.135, avg = 1.077peak = 2.466, avg = 1.094

"i1D3 (especially ColorMunki Display as direct competitor to the SpyderX) is still the best “bang for the buck” colorimeter at the current price point ($ 150-170 for ColorMunki Display, $ 170 for SpyderX). The SpyderX _may_ become a choice, _only_ for people on a tight budget, _if _and_ when_ its price falls considerably below that of the ColorMunki Display (or the latter increases in price)."

I have tried SpyderX with included software (joke) and more recently with dpsplayCAL and failed to get results that are close to the published icc profiles for my panels at notebookcheck.com. Hence I don't recommend Spyder X for color sensitive applications.


----------

